# Burdon Road tunnel Sunderland, June 2013.



## Black (Jun 8, 2013)

The Burdon Road tunnel is 400yds long,
running from Burdon Road to Park Lane.
The tunnel opened in 1972, closed in 1984 along with the branch from Fawcett Street Junction to South Dock.
This once crossed the live railway between, South tunnel no.1 and no.2.

south tunnel (bridge removed)






cutting leading from/to



Burdon Road tunnel












Park Lane station Metro


----------

